# Pneumatics Simplified!



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you looking to make the leap into building pneumatic props for your haunt?
Check out this video detailing the equipment and mechanisms you need to get started creating your own scares!


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks !!
Pneumatics is what I want to start getting into next year.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Halstaff! I really like the snake prop. Great mechanics too!


----------



## DavesMidnightWorkShop (Oct 22, 2019)

stars8462 said:


> Thanks !!
> Pneumatics is what I want to start getting into next year.


Hey you should just get started. I'm going to build the frame and stock up on some props in a couple weeks when everything goes on sale. I just need to find all these parts and connectors and hoses and such! Is there a thread on here that people use to buy all there stuff? Or just eBay / amazon?

I really want to make the pop up rattle box. Halstaff has a rad one with red light chains and stuff. I can't wait to get started. I wanna call in sick today and make it now lol


----------

